# Yet another . . . . . shhhhhhhhhh



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a secret


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

come on.......you cant start a thread like this and we all know you cant keep secrets for long....so spill the beans, i wont tell anybody.
will have a guess.....MCWillow is having 3 babies. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NOt about the babies, and I'm not getting another cat . . .so . . . . (there have been a few hints over the last couple of weeks but you have to be able to join the dots.)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

You are moving


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone has offered a home for your Raggamuffin queen?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

You are pregnant?!?!! :yikes:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i only know about the move.... think coda has a home already.
dont tell me your moving next door to me and you would like to brush all my mc's every day for the next 10 years.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You mean a good secret right?
Smallholding?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> You are moving


Yes but that's not a secret and not until March


Kittenfostermummy said:


> Someone has offered a home for your Raggamuffin queen?


Yes! 


Treaclesmum said:


> You are pregnant?!?!! :yikes:


Oh please god no! :yikes:


catcoonz said:


> i only know about the move.... think coda has a home already.
> dont tell me your moving next door to me and you would like to brush all my mc's every day for the next 10 years.


Yes - but who?! (and I'd love to move next door to you but no.


Jonescat said:


> You mean a good secret right?
> Smallholding?


Oh I really, really wish!


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Who is it?!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now that's for you to work out.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> You mean a good secret right?
> Smallholding?


I REALLY want a small holding


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, random guess, Jo-Pop ?


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I REALLY want a small holding


Snap, me too!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

........going to live on a boat??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope - poor MCW everyone thinks she is having all my cats.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Is the new slaves home full of Coonies?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not full of Coonies - but the nail has been hit.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

spid said:


> Not full of Coonies - but the nail has been hit.


Catcoonz


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhh how lovely !!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No . . . . .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

colliemerles (probably spelt that wrong, if so sorry), didnt have time to find one of your threads.

sadly not me but a wonderful thought.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No . . . . . .


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> colliemerles (probably spelt that wrong, if so sorry), didnt have time to find one of your threads.
> 
> sadly not me but a wonderful thought.


I was going to say Colliemerles.

Oliviarussian?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

petloverjo


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I seem to have built up a totally unwarrented reputation........

What are you lot like :lol:

Though I would have _loved_ to have Coda :001_wub:

Is Carly having Coda?


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

I reckon jopop


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Come on MCW you know all the secrets around here   you can whisper to us again


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> petloverjo


Nope it's not me, too far away I'm afraid.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

spid said:


> Not full of Coonies - but the nail has been hit.


OK so not _full_ of coonies, but some at least.. who here do we know that has at least one?!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont know if rabbitmonkee lives on a boat but i know wanted a kitten.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking Jo-pop - but she doesnt have any coonies - she has a Thomas


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it something to do with catcoonz - is she being re-homed via you cc?!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

True, but Thomas and Coda... you can see them together :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

its nothing to do with me, im at a loss aswell.
trying to think who lives on a boat.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oscarsmam has a boat, but no coonies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

maybe we are on the wrong track.
spid does this person live on a boat?


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

bah! This is far too distracting - I'm moving house in a weeks time and meant to be packing!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She never said they lived on a boat - that was one of you lot trying to see if it was me taking her :lol:

I really think its Jo-Pop - I feel it in my water


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Think maybe I put things off track with the boat thing


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought it was hinted at that it was someone with at least one MC - didn't see any boat hints?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> She never said they lived on a boat - that was one of you lot trying to see if it was me taking her :lol:
> 
> I really think its Jo-Pop - I feel it in my water


At first I thought it was Jo-Pop as she has a soft spot for Coda :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive just gone through threads of who lives on a boat....and this person doesnt. oh dear now im stuck.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

But has she worked out the way to get hubby to agree to another cat yet?

I tell you - I feel it in my water - I really hope it is Jo-pop :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> ive just gone through threads of who lives on a boat....and this person doesnt. oh dear now im stuck.


I think I'm the only one on here mad enough to actually _live_ on a boat - and its not me :incazzato:

Forget the boat - now who has MC's?

or was that just a little red herring - and really we have to think of someone with cats?? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I think I'm the only one on here mad enough to actually _live_ on a boat - and its not me :incazzato:
> 
> Forget the boat - now who has MC's?
> 
> *or was that just a little red herring - and really we have to think of someone with cats?? *:yikes: :lol:


so that's everyone then!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ORRRRRRR - is CC double bluffing us - and its really her???? :glare: :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No to a boat, no to a coonie,

You've all got it really.

MCW you know - who else swoons at *every* Coda picture? And yes, she convinced hubby.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*does a victory dance*

*takes a bow*

I really am _that _good....... :lol:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

spid said:


> No to a boat, no to a coonie,
> 
> You've all got it really.
> 
> MCW you know - who else swoons at *every* Coda picture? And yes, she convinced hubby.


It's MCW???!!!! 6 munchkins AND a boat..... where will they all fit?!?!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NOOOOoooooo - it's who MCW suggested as did a few others! 

(Hilda just sent you an email - let me know how many hours it takes to reach you!)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

its jo-pop...really, wow thats great.
no i wouldnt bluff you lot, im not that clever. definitely nothing to do with me.

jo-pop is it you.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

spid said:


> NOOOOoooooo - it's who MCW suggested as did a few others!
> 
> (Hilda just sent you an email - let me know how many hours it takes to reach you!)


Eeeeeeeeeee is it Jopop!!!???!?! That would be awesome!!! Really hope it's her, then she will have her 2nd cat that she has been wanting :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news :thumbup: :thumbup:

My random guess was right  I wondered why she didn't comment or guess who the new slave would be


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Gosh I wanted to go bed early and now I've I got to stay up to see who's having Coda
The last shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I missed and I'm not missing this one


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She often goes to bed early - being pregnant and all that.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm still here... Just 

SQUEEEEE! I'm very excited As you can imagine.
For Spid to entrust me with the care of her precious girl is so special and I feel very honoured as you can imagine. 
Impressed you guys guessed so early on in the thread.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys aren't as subtle as you think you are...... 

So happy for you Jo - and having met her - well....... :001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations Jo:thumbup:
I am so Happy for you.
I know you have wanted an other kitty for ages.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Congratulations Jo:thumbup:
> I am so Happy for you.
> I know you have wanted an other kitty for ages.


Not only the breed I have wanted for so long, but THE actual cat. 
I just hope she feels I keep her in the manner that she is accustomed to


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Nope it's not me, too far away I'm afraid.


not too far from me


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You did very well MCW - you did realised something was up and PM'd me a week ago - got the right person but the wrong cat! JP and I have been hinting for a couple of weeks now to see if anyone would pick up on it. I think we were fairly subtle! But somehow a few of you still guessed!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> You did very well MCW - you did realised something was up and PM'd me a week ago - got the right person but the wrong cat! JP and I have been hinting for a couple of weeks now to see if anyone would pick up on it. I think we were fairly subtle! But somehow a few of you still guessed!


I thought my suggestion of a pink Chow Bella bowl last week may raise eyebrows but it seems not. I don't think Thomas would be too thrilled with one of those


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> its nothing to do with me, im at a loss aswell.
> trying to think who lives on a boat.


Om ..its prob already been said but im only half way through this thread ..keeps reading.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations Jo  :thumbup:

I'm so pleased for you that you will be the new slave to the beautiful Coda :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm totally useless at picking up subtle clues 
Congratulations Jo Pop :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aha its you jo popa! You little fox! 

I thought you was getting a new girli then spid.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations Jo-pop!

Someone needs to come up with another mystery now please as I still have a mountain of packing to do before the big move next week - all distractions welcome


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> not too far from me


Nope I would not be able to persuade OH to have anymore, 2 dogs, 4 cats, 1 rabbit and 155 l fish tank is enough,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Nope I would not be able to persuade OH to have anymore, 2 dogs, 4 cats, 1 rabbit and 155 l fish tank is enough,


Only kidding ya we dont have babies at the mo


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Fantastic news 

When is Coda going to her lovely new home? :001_wub:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

:yikes:AWESOME!!!!!! Jo-pop you are so lucky!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great news, so we still get to see pictures of her._


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _great news, so we still get to see pictures of her._


Oh yes, lots.
Fingers crossed Thomas and her will be :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> :yikes:AWESOME!!!!!! Jo-pop you are so lucky!!!


I know. I am very very honoured.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh no, I missed all the fun :thumbdown:

Congratulations, Jo-Pop!!  I had a feeling you were going to be taking Bluebelle, but Coda? That's even better! Now, we just need someone off the forum to take the little one.

Come on, who will it be?


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Maybe Coda and Bluebelle should go together....  :001_wub: xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rolacolacube said:


> Maybe Coda and Bluebelle should go together....  :001_wub: xx


That would be lovely but certainly is not on the cards.
Bluebelle is totally stunning so I am certain she'll have a home lined up soon.

Coda will be excited to hear she can stay in touch will at least 3 of her babies on here. 

I wonder how different the house will feel once Her Royal Highness arrives. :laugh:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Rolacolacube said:


> Maybe Coda and Bluebelle should go together....  :001_wub: xx


I wonder if Mum would like a birthday surprise, in Bluebelle form :laugh:

*No, of course I wouldn't do that; the only time I'd buy a live animal for somebody is if they were 100% commited and ready. I would be, but Mum wouldn't, unfortunately :thumbdown: (And that's assuming I'd even be good enough for one of Spid's babies!! )


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> That would be lovely but certainly is not on the cards.
> Bluebelle is totally stunning so I am certain she'll have a home lined up soon.
> 
> Coda will be excited to hear she can stay in touch will at least 3 of her babies on here.
> ...


When will Coda be coming to you??


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww congratulations Jo-pop!!  Coda is a stunning cat!



I won't ask how you finally convinced the hubbie to get another one


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> awwww congratulations Jo-pop!!  Coda is a stunning cat!
> 
> I won't ask how you finally convinced the hubbie to get another one


I think being pregnant helps, after all I am making a whole new person here! That means I should have what I want.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I wonder....... if there are any new photos of HRH Coda...?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, I hate the time difference over here!

First I missed all the fun, I even guessed half-way through that Jo-Pop promised boat nookie in order to get Coda :laugh:.....forgot about the pregnancy thing......and then missed the chance to guess before the announcement. :incazzato:

Anyhoo...... YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you Jo-Pop! We'll still be able to keep up with the kittens' mummy, and now the adorable and famous Thomas will have a beautiful companion, and you'll have the fluffy cat you wanted, and this is just the most wonderful news all around.

Congratulations!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

That BN is not going to die out is it!

When you due jo?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> That BN is not going to die out is it!
> 
> When you due jo?


Not due till April. No BN here, immaculate conception don't you know!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> OMG, I hate the time difference over here!
> 
> First I missed all the fun, I even guessed half-way through that Jo-Pop promised boat nookie in order to get Coda :laugh:.....forgot about the pregnancy thing......and then missed the chance to guess before the announcement. :incazzato:
> 
> ...


Yup, she'll be able to keep a close eye on that wee one of yours. I shall teach her how to use the internet :laugh:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Not due till April. No BN here, immaculate conception don't you know!


Arrh..do you know the sex of the baby..i love pregnancy storys.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Arrh..do you know the sex of the baby..i love pregnancy storys.


Nope, I'm not finding out. Not enough surprises in life I don't think so going to keep the fun going and not find out. Will be my last one as 2 kids is enough for me I think


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> I think being pregnant helps, after all I am making a whole new person here! That means I should have what I want.


Oh if only it were that easy! Offered shed nookie (no boat)... got refused.  Can't help thinking that if he won't let me have a cat, a baby is a definite no-no! :thumbdown:
Being the wrong side of 49 makes it fairly unlikely too! :yikes::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Luz said:


> Oh if only it were that easy! Offered shed nookie (no boat)... got refused.  Can't help thinking that if he won't let me have a cat, a baby is a definite no-no! :thumbdown:
> Being the wrong side of 49 makes it fairly unlikely too! :yikes::lol::lol::lol:


Oh boy here we go :laugh: when we had rabbits we used to have hay bales in our shed .


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Nope, I'm not finding out. Not enough surprises in life I don't think so going to keep the fun going and not find out. Will be my last one as 2 kids is enough for me I think


We have done it both ways..found out the sex and not found out and there was alot more excitement in not finding out.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rolacolacube said:


> When will Coda be coming to you??


Its a long long while off yet. She wont be ready for quite some time but this is one little madam worth waiting for her. I will have everything just so for when the time comes.
I am very excited to say the least, I have nearly burst over the last few weeks with wanting to share my excitement. Poor Spid has been very patient with me bless her!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Its a long long while off yet. She wont be ready for quite some time but this is one little madam worth waiting for her. I will have everything just so for when the time comes.
> I am very excited to say the least, I have nearly burst over the last few weeks with wanting to share my excitement.* Poor Spid has been very patient with me bless her!*


With you and me both :lol:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> With you and me both :lol:


I feel the need to shop shop shop.
Love the ticker BTW


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> With you and me both :lol:


I'm glad I've been too busy to pester her lately for more pictures, since she's had the two of you to contend with 

But now that I know *I* won't be the big pesty, SPID, MORE PICCIES!!!!!

Singing: :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Its a long long while off yet. She wont be ready for quite some time but this is one little madam worth waiting for her. I will have everything just so for when the time comes.
> I am very excited to say the least, I have nearly burst over the last few weeks with wanting to share my excitement. Poor Spid has been very patient with me bless her!


Jo-Pop what fantastic news!!! I saw on the other post in Cat Chat that you had put two cats as the limit for your house and wondered if you had finally won your husband over, and clearly you did for just the right cat :thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm glad I've been too busy to pester her lately for more pictures, since she's had the two of you to contend with
> 
> But now that I know *I* won't be the big pesty, SPID, MORE PICCIES!!!!!
> 
> Singing: :thumbup1:


*ahem* with mum too


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> *ahem* with mum too


Oh but of course! I love Coda--I remember when Spid got her and what a gorgeous kitten she is, and now she's all grown up and it's all so wonderful!!!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Yup, she'll be able to keep a close eye on that wee one of yours. I shall teach her how to use the internet :laugh:


Yes! And I'll teach him to type too and they can send messages and she can remind him how to meow in his British accent (or is that learn how not to pick up an American accent?)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Yes! And I'll teach him to type too and they can send messages and she can remind him how to meow in his British accent (or is that learn how not to pick up an American accent?)


Well unless I'm mistaken (and I often am) his grandparents are American aren't they? He'll probably pick up the accent really quickly.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Well unless I'm mistaken (and I often am) his grandparents are American aren't they? He'll probably pick up the accent really quickly.


Oh did Coda come from over here? I know the breed did, but were her parents 1st generation immigrants to the UK (tee hee, that's such a funny concept!)?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Yes! And I'll teach him to type too and they can send messages and she can remind him how to meow in his British accent (or is that learn how not to pick up an American accent?)


BSH is so slow...A spid kit is going to NY oh my how wonderful.How does this happen then?What paperwork has to be done?Must be hard work?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Oh did Coda come from over here? I know the breed did, but were her parents 1st generation immigrants to the UK (tee hee, that's such a funny concept!)?


No, but I think Coda's parents were.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> BSH is so slow...A spid kit is going to NY oh my how wonderful.How does this happen then?What paperwork has to be done?Must be hard work?


That's okay--you can't be expected to follow every little thread 

I'm getting Flower :001_wub:. It really doesn't seem to be much of a hassle at all. I was hesitant at first because I figured it would be really difficult *and* I was so worried about the little guy flying all alone and being put out about it and uncomfortable (still am, honestly, but it's only one day, right?) He just needs a little pet passport and a carrier and off he goes. We don't even require rabies shots to come into the country here :rolleyes5:, although he has to have it to be here. All we require is that he's not sick with something communicable to people.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He'll likely snoooooooooze the majority of it


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh yay Dagny!! I didn't know that So many new cats coming on here! It's exciting!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda's parents were both imports and Beau (Flower's Dad) is an import too so basically Flower is 3/4rs American anyway!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Really wow thats interesting.
Spid what steps do you have to take to do the import and what are the costs involved,Just out of interest.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Very little involved for exporting - a cert from the vet to say healthy enough to travel. And that's it. The send via a good courier pet agency. 

Much more complicated to import.


----------

